# New Bretonnia player



## Kulzanar (Aug 10, 2010)

I recently developped the interest in (re-)starting a Bretonnian army, after scooping up the armybook (which I bought a long time a go) from under the dustpile and reading it, I quite wonder how 8th edition has impacted the Bretonnian army lists. So I wondered if someone could give this less than an errant knight some tips and tricks, as well as some advice about the different kind of units. Are they worth it? do they better use the lance formation or the normal rank system? What tasks do they perform well? How are questing knights regarded these days? What do you peasants now, if used at all?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Brettonians certainly changed from the last edition to the current. You can no longer simply charge forward with your lances, and expect to break through. The playstyle of the army has changed, I think-- where before, you basically just romped around with cavalry beatstick units, you now have to set up your charges carefully, which may involve using peasants as a way to stick your enemy in place for a turn or so. 

Questing Knights are better now, I think, because great weapons on horseback are +2 strength just as if they were on foot, rather than last edition's +1 strength. Since Brettonians have strictly average initiative anyway, and the things that are truly dangerous to your lances are naturally faster anyway, striking last just isn't that big an issue. Questing Knights are also always at their +2 strength, so if for some reason they get charged (and they might-- knight units tend to get counter-charged these days because it's very hard to break through large infantry units in one round of combat) they're not at a serious disadvantage for the remainder of the combat the way Knights of the Realm are. 

I think peasants became infinitely valuable, where before, they were strictly "eh." Large units of peasants are inexpensive, and can be used to tie up enemy units for a turn or so while your knights get into position. Timed charges with multiple units is everything with brettonians in this edition, I think, and a massed unit of peasants makes it a lot easier to do it. Archers are also pretty cheap, and enough shots will thin units down to the point where your knights might actually be able to blow through in one turn of combat. I think Yeomen cavalry are still pretty worthless, but otherwise, the peasants are definitely worth bringing. 

Pegasus Knights also got a fair bit better- they're fast cavalry, which gives them a free move at the start of the game, and they're also monstrous cavalry (check out the FAQ that explains how they're both), so they get a Stomp attack. A unit of three or four Pegasus Knights can clean out all your opponent's war machines pretty easily, which is something you're going to need since shooting overall is more dangerous in this edition, and things like cannons and stone throwers are more accurate.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

On the topic of Stone Throwers Bretonnians now have one of the best in the game. It's S 5(10) which is nice for a start and the cost is awesome. I would recommend 2 in every army to try and soften the opponent up before your Lances hit. 

We can now disrupt which is interesting. A good tactic if you love having knights is having a Couple of big chunky resilient Knight Units and a couple of smaller, 6 man lances to flank charge with if you're getting bogged down in a fight to help break your opponent. 

Aramoro


----------



## Frelf (Sep 7, 2008)

*Brets in 8th*

I'm looking to start a Bret army and from my limited research, having lore of life (for the prophetess) and beasts (damsel) is also a big boon. Getting regeneration, buffs and reviving precious knights will really help. And the new force organization rules allow both a near bare prophetess and lord in a 1500 point army, which is hard to beat. I'm with Aramoro on the two trebuchets as well.


----------

